

I bought a Mac. So sue me. - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/i-bought-a-mac-so-sue-me/16509

======
epynonymous
feel sorry for reading this article, this guy is a huge dipshit. so much for
my karma.

~~~
drats
Upvote from me, I similarly don't care if I get karma burned on this one. This
tripe can barely be called journalism and certainly doesn't belong on HN.

~~~
astrodust
I've seen better posts by teenage girls gushing about some new band on
MySpace.

